# Broken Tibia in a very young Lab-Anyone ever deal with this?



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got real bad news from one of my puppy buyers. His pup which will just turn 10 weeks old this sunday jumped off the back of a chair down onto the hardwood floor and BROKE her TIBIA in her rear leg. It is described as a "spiral" break and will require operation/plates and goodness knows what. He is now facing a most difficult decision and I think what will help him decide is what would be the prognosis for long term recovery. Has anyone had any direct experience with this? I think if he has confidence that the dog would heal completely he will proceed with spending the thousands this will entail. But if the dog will end up being lame or in pain or in any way not normal he might think otherwise. He probably has just a few days to decide. Again- This is a very young pup with a lot of growing to do-will be 10 weeks old in 2 days.


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Broken Tibia in a very young Lab-Anyone ever deal with t*



2Blackdogs! said:


> Just got real bad news from one of my puppy buyers. His pup which will just turn 10 weeks old this sunday jumped off the back of a chair down onto the hardwood floor and BROKE her TIBIA in her rear leg. It is described as a "spiral" break and will require operation/plates and goodness knows what. He is now facing a most difficult decision and I think what will help him decide is what would be the prognosis for long term recovery. Has anyone had any direct experience with this? I think if he has confidence that the dog would heal completely he will proceed with spending the thousands this will entail. But if the dog will end up being lame or in pain or in any way not normal he might think otherwise. He probably has just a few days to decide. Again- This is a very young pup with a lot of growing to do-will be 10 weeks old in 2 days.


I had a youngster at approx. the same age with the same type of break. All I can say is that the owner of this pup needs to get a second opinion with an ortho vet.......long story short I sought out an orthopedic vet in my area who after taking his own xrays which I saw and discussed with him casted the pup's leg and recasted the leg several times after that with xrays at each recast. He is now 2.5 yrs. old and doing just great. Be very careful about surgery on such a young dog. My advice--get a second opinion from a good orthopedic vet. 

Pat


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

So WHAT are his "options"?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey sorry to hear that,I hope hegets better soon.


----------



## M Remington (Feb 16, 2006)

> So WHAT are his "options"?


As harsh as it is, I'd consider wings if it was going to cost thousands. There's your option!


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

As far as his options- Up until now it seemed it was extensive surgery or "wings" as it was put in a post. The biggest concern on the surgery seemed to be "would the dog be normal after wards". I been googling this since starting the thread and from what I have read it sure sounds like this extensive surgery is what is called for because of the spiral nature of the break- But now, both in Posts and in private messages (Thanks) it seems that casting and recasting could be a possibility. Hmmm I would not have guessed that from the reading that I just did. It does seem like it would be so hard to do this wiring/plate/screwing fix on such a small pup. I will pass this along for him to consider. It is very tough with 2 very young kids that are in the house too that have had this puppy for 3weeks now.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

In human medicine, they typically recommend the plates and screws as there is less disability as one gets older ie: the set in of arthritis. They can do the surgery on one that small..... It does not seem to be near a growth plate, so my guess would be a good result. In my mind, it's definitely worth a shot.

(I used to work as a therapist with two orthopedic surgeons, then went crazy and went to law school)


----------



## Brown_Dog (Jun 30, 2005)

*ortho*

surgical fracture fixation in a puppy is not an easy task. The bones are way to soft for most of the implants that we use. Without seeing the extent of the fracture it is hard to say what is best for the pup And what has worked for someones pup on here with a fracture will not always work for the next. There are many variable including the area of the bone fractures. As for prognosis. If the fracture get aligned correctly, the puppy is cage confined for 4 -6 weeks and healing occur as planned then the prognosis should be GREAT.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Steve...

Be sure the surgeon is a good one, with previous experience. Be sure, too, that the kids understand they MUST let the pup heal as the doctor says.

If "wings" look like the option, PLEASE get in touch with me first!!!

Marlana


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

I talked to them late last night and gave him info on another clinic that maybe by chance would have the specialist available on Saturday and passsed along all the opinions. I am sure that they have talented doctors at these specialty clinics here in KC.


----------



## DianeL (May 4, 2004)

A friend's pup broke his leg at about the same age. Playing on a hardwood floor. I want to say it was his femur, but not sure. They put on a cast and dog was fine. Later, the dog had a subluxating patella, had surgery and was fine. A year later, same dog was run over by a truck (leg under the wheel) and the dog dislocated his hip. That required more surgery. I think he has plates and/or screws from one of the surgeries. Dog now around five. Runs fine. Took a qualifying first and just went 6/6 in masters. You would never know what he's been through.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

_ I am sure that they have talented doctors at these specialty clinics here in KC._
I'm sure they do, too! Hoping for the best for the pup and the family.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Without a doubt this pup should see a specialist. 10 week old pup will heal very fast and lot of things can be done with splints/casts, and even external surgical fixation. Unless this thing is really messed up I would doubt if a plate is needed. Is the fibula fractured too??

You will have a hrad time getting accurate info on this specific injury on the internet. There are too many variables that you are probably not aware of. Find a good specialist that you can trust and follow their advice.
You can always go to Kansas State Vet school.

Best of luck.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Well the Specialty clinic wanted $2500 for the operation. He found a vet that was recomended by close friends who is out in the country that has experience with this surgery that is doing it on Monday for much less. After looking at the xrays this vet also wanted to do surgery- Pins and Wire to be used. The break is in the middle and the ends of the bone look ok so the little bugger should grow up fine once she gets thru the surgery. I do not know if the smaller thin bone is broken or not- I know it is common for that to also break when this happens. So monday with a little help from above Remi will be on the road to recovery...


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

Unless the joint above or below is involved, or significant displacement of the growth center(s) I would go with casting. Or possibly a pins and plaster combination which is relatively simple treatment. Of course as NateB said, there are a lot of varibles, but these are two options I would bring up to see if they are options in your situation. Also, if something is going to be done, I think you need to decide within the next day or two due to the rapid healing that takes place in a puppy.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I had a 7 week old puppy have a break to a front leg which looked terrible on xray, but a specialist said the growth plate was not injured. Although I realize that this break is more complex, she healed remarkably quickly and well. I bet it will be fine.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Talked to the owner tonite. The vet said the surgery went very very well. The break was pinned lengthwise with a pin that will be removed later and was wired - I believe that the wire wraps the bone and stays in- Anyway the pup comes home in 2 days and I guess the leg will be wrapped but not even in a real cast. Thanks for all the inputs. Time to give Remi a big "GDG" !


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

2Blackdogs! said:


> Talked to the owner tonite. The vet said the surgery went very very well. The break was pinned lengthwise with a pin that will be removed later and was wired - I believe that the wire wraps the bone and stays in- Anyway the pup comes home in 2 days and I guess the leg will be wrapped but not even in a real cast. Thanks for all the inputs. Time to give Remi a big "GDG" !


GREAT NEWS!!!


----------

